# Any Suggested Reading?



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I currently own the ASPCA Cat Guide do any of you know of any other cat books that would be a good buy for source of information and education? And are their any books on specific cat breeds like The Domestic Short Hair?


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Check at your local PetSmart...that's where I've gotten my best books/information. The probably have books on Amazon.com too.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

But can you give me some titles please it would help me a lot.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My local library has a whole section designated to nonfiction cat books.

Two I would recommend just for general info, particularly behavioral are: *Think Like a Cat* by _Pam Johnson Bennett_ and *Cat Daddy* by _Jackson Galaxy_. The first is more of an instructional book, the second more personal like a memoir, but both very informative.

I don't know of any specific to DSH, but I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dr. Michael Fox has regular articles in our local newspaper. He has written lots of great books.

Books by Dr. Michael W. Fox


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome thanks soo much for the info!


----------

